# Top aps universal ?



## two (27 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

j'ai eu l'occasion comme un certain nombre d'entre nous de trouver ces liens sur le net :

*TOP FR applications  gratuites pour iPad :* 

http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/M...=44&genreId=36

*TOP FR applications payantes pour iPad :*

http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/M...=47&genreId=36

*Nouveautés FR applications pour iPad :*

http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/M...e+Applications

*Actualités FR applications pour iPad :*

http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/M...e+Applications

Ma question est la suivante:  quelqu'un connait ils les liens équivalent mais pour les apps universelles (compatibles avec l'iPhone et l'iPad en natif)?
le lien qui m'intéresserait le plus c'est les top apps payantes universelles.

D'avance merci...


----------

